
Announcing NGINX Plus R7 - untamedguerilla
https://www.nginx.com/blog/nginx-plus-r7-released/
======
IronWolve
Been using the free version, just checked out their dashboard, that looks
pretty nice. Might have to get my webmaster to pony up for it, so I can run
it.

[http://demo.nginx.com](http://demo.nginx.com)

